# How to sterilise vials and glassware?



## Dannie (Jul 16, 2011)

I am going to start homebrewing me own supplies soon  

To Avoid infection I would like to know how to sterilise glassware, vials and rubber stoppers?
What chemicals should I use. 

I have a pressure cooker I could use, if thats any better than oven


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 17, 2011)

most people use pre-sterilized vials, they come in any size you need

otherwise you will need to buy a crimper which isn't exactly cheap and sterilize each piece yourself


----------



## RAWS n More (Jul 17, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> most people use pre-sterilized vials, they come in any size you need
> 
> otherwise you will need to buy a crimper which isn't exactly cheap and sterilize each piece yourself



I get it all sterile also. An autoclave is what most use, at least who i know.


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 17, 2011)

yeah I guess a pressure cooker might work but it's not optimal. Unless you have an autoclave and a crimper you're probably better off getting prestilized lol. Unless you're starting your own lab or something you won't need to get that serious. Brew all your gear in one large vial, and then draw it out into 10ml's if you like.


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 17, 2011)

Why risk it. Just buy presterile vials

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## bulldogz (Jul 17, 2011)

Too much work to sterilize vials yourself...just buy them already sterile


----------



## PurePersian (Sep 15, 2011)

Dannie said:


> I am going to start homebrewing me own supplies soon
> 
> To Avoid infection I would like to know how to sterilise glassware, vials and rubber stoppers?
> What chemicals should I use.
> ...


 
Auto clave is the pro way but without one 
This is One way is to 
*Step one:* Submerse the vials in alcohol and pre heat (350)oven pull vials out of alchohol. Let dry on sterile surface.
*Step Two:* (INSERT Vitamin Liquid)... This Step allows the liquid to be readily in vials for stopper 
*Step Three:* Place into 350 deg oven for upto thirty minutes(some people do 400 one hour!!?!) Temp can Vary depending on what your cooking! You DONT ever want to over cook! .. Watch out for boil over!! Do Not Over Load Oven With Too Many!
*Step Four:* Submerge stoppers in Hydrogen Perioxide or you can use Alcohol...( I used perioxide.. some of my buddies use alcohol)
*Step Five:* Once Cooking of vials is complete. Carefully and quickly put stopper onto vials once they are cooked crimp tops on with crimping tool while they are hot. 
*And Bam!! Your done bro!* 

Check other areas in the forum for more info on what your placing in your vials.. Vitamin b Right?? 

This is how it in the past and it went smooth, but if anyone cares to to correct anything feel free! Pro brewers feel Free to Chime in.

In no way is this information intended for or to be used in or as any legal medical sterilization techniques or be used to facilitate any illegal intentions. 
These are all just my opinions. 

Good Luck Bro!


----------



## lovethislife (Sep 15, 2011)

PurePersian said:


> Auto clave is the pro way but without one
> This is One way is to
> *Step one:* Submerse the vials in alcohol and pre heat (350)oven pull vials out of alchohol. Let dry on sterile surface.
> *Step Two:* (INSERT Vitamin Liquid)... This Step allows the liquid to be readily in vials for stopper
> ...



X2 good shit


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 15, 2011)

interesting bro..anyone else try that method yet?


----------



## brundel (Sep 16, 2011)

Cover a new baking pan with aluminum foil. 
Place your vials onto the pan.
Cover the tops individually with foil.
Bake at 350 for 1hr.

Done.

The vials will remain sterile for as long as they are sealed with foil.


Filter all your gear into 100ml vials....just get pre sterilized ones...they are like 30cents.
Once you have all your gear filtered.

Wear gloves and work in a clean environment.
Draw 10ml into a large syringe.
Puncture foil and fill vial.

FIll a small dish with BA
using large tweezers dip the stopper in BA.
remove the foil and push on stopper using tweezers.
Cap and crimp.


----------



## PurePersian (Sep 16, 2011)

Ya don't forget foil over the tops! Nice post brundel..brundel way is dead on also fellas. Ive always used thirty minutes to an hour..depends from what Ive experienced either way gtg!


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 16, 2011)

great info!  im definately considering this now..sounds fun in a way 

if one was wanting to use the fliptops instead of just stoppers, would u still just dip them in BA or peroxide?

as for the foil on the empty vials, can i dip that in BA also before i cover the vials with it or is that overkill?


----------



## PurePersian (Sep 16, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> great info!  im definately considering this now..sounds fun in a way
> 
> if one was wanting to use the fliptops instead of just stoppers, would u still just dip them in BA or peroxide?
> 
> as for the foil on the empty vials, can i dip that in BA also before i cover the vials with it or is that overkill?



Consider overkill a good thing...a minute is well worth no infection...yes that would work too your first question.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ya I prefer overkill ha.
Thanks for the answer.

Out of curiosity how many avails have you sterilized this way without issue?

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## PurePersian (Sep 16, 2011)

keith1569 said:


> Out of curiosity how many avails have you sterilized this way without issue?


 
Im sure Brundel has done more than me bro as he is a guru on the boards lol..but a good amount bro... Think about powders... how much you buy..how many vials it makes...ex..12.5g=5 vials at 10ml..


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ya I know what ya mean. I was just wondering if u had used the method posted pleanty of times without infection issues.
I'm drawn to be able to have the flip top on it! Ha

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 16, 2011)

im crimping my next batch of vials, just looks professional.


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice! When that gonna be? Will u post pics??

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 16, 2011)

might be a bit. i went a little crazy buying vials this time


----------



## keith1569 (Sep 16, 2011)

Haha ya I feel ya. Easy to do! 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## tyzero89 (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a question about Brundels method...How do you prevent or remove any particles from the vials?? should you rinse them with alcohol before baking at 350 for an hour??


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Oct 2, 2011)

I haven't done it before, but I have been told to rinse them with distilled water to remove any particulates before sterilizing.

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk


----------



## PurePersian (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes you can use alcohol (some people do hydrogen perioxide) IMO


----------



## Thresh (Oct 2, 2011)

1. Alcolhol bath vials.
2. Let dry, technically they should be sterile as the alcohol evaporates. 
3. Microwave on high for 5min. This will kill any remaining bacteria. 
4. Place in convention oven upside down and cook for a little. 
5. Make your roids. 
6. Alcohol bath rubber stoppers , take vials out of oven. 
7. Fill vials and cap them. 
8. Add BA to your oil, this keeps the inside of the vial sterile yet again.


----------



## keith1569 (Oct 3, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> I have a question about Brundels method...How do you prevent or remove any particles from the vials?? should you rinse them with alcohol before baking at 350 for an hour??



I would say wash them in distilled water first. Then give them a nice bath in alcohol. 

Sent from my Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 3, 2011)

An autoclave is a pressure cooker. Autoclaves might come with more features like blow off valves etc. 

Anyone ever notice alcohol leaves a residue on their vials after using it?


----------



## Gutterpunk (Oct 3, 2011)

I use to work at a tattoo shop and the health inspector said that the only legal alternative to a sterilizer is a presure cooker. That even if you boiled the stuff it wouldn't be hot enough to kill the germs. Hope this helps.


----------



## colochine (Oct 3, 2011)

Autoclaves rock...


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 4, 2011)

Gutterpunk said:


> I use to work at a tattoo shop and the health inspector said that the only legal alternative to a sterilizer is a presure cooker. That even if you boiled the stuff it wouldn't be hot enough to kill the germs. Hope this helps.



You need the pressure in there too to make it completely unlivable for any bacteria and virus.


----------



## probuilder (Jan 9, 2012)

UA_Iron said:


> An autoclave is a pressure cooker. Autoclaves might come with more features like blow off valves etc.
> 
> Anyone ever notice alcohol leaves a residue on their vials after using it?



I have this problem now. I wanted to sterilize 10 ml vials and an 1.000 ml media bottle.
I rinsed them in alcohol, placed in oven to dry, but there has been residues in all of them.

Before it didn't happen. The problem is I think that I reuse the alcohol, and after a time it has polluted by the dust from the air, from the vials and large beaker.

How can I avoid this problem ?

I know - just buy presterilized vials and that's it.
But I want to use flip off caps...

Other thing is I want to use large media bottles which need to be sterilized.

So removing particulates is my main problem.


----------



## UA_Iron (Jan 9, 2012)

If you're using an oven you do not need to use rubbing alcohol, you just need to make sure there's no particulate in them. 

Rinse them out with hot water and Glass Magic or something of the sort, then bake. There will be absolutely no residue on the glass.


----------



## probuilder (Jan 9, 2012)

UA_Iron said:


> If you're using an oven you do not need to use rubbing alcohol, you just need to make sure there's no particulate in them.
> 
> Rinse them out with hot water and Glass Magic or something of the sort, then bake. There will be absolutely no residue on the glass.



OK, thanks, I will try it.

So you say using hot water and the Glass Magic or something like that will remove the particulates from inside of the vials ?

I have to use the Glass Magic after the hot water, or together ?


----------



## justhav2p (Jan 9, 2012)

how much are vials? and how much is your life worth?


----------



## UA_Iron (Jan 9, 2012)

probuilder said:


> OK, thanks, I will try it.
> 
> So you say using hot water and the Glass Magic or something like that will remove the particulates from inside of the vials ?
> 
> I have to use the Glass Magic after the hot water, or together ?



Use the dishwasher liquid that leaves glass spotless - have that in solution with hot water - dunk the vials in them. Rinse them with regular hot water multiple times, then the final solution rinse should be distilled water. 

Then heat sterilize. 

The rubbing alcohol is leaving residue on the glass its because its not fully cleaning it and/or it's leaving a residue behind (which i sure as F dont wanna inject). 

A proper sanitation rinse is probably better than rubbing alcohol as far as residue is concerned. Either way, the dry heat sterilization will work fine for this regardless of the alcohol being applied before baking or not.


----------



## Thresh (Jan 10, 2012)

Alcohol bath. Then right in a convention oven @ 250 degrees for 20 min. Turn oven off, remove with rubber gloves from oven AS you need them. Your good to go. 

Can microwave them for a few min if you want to. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## darkrid3r (Jan 11, 2012)

I do mine like this:

Wash all parts in anti-bacterial soap and hot water (I use a baby bottle nipple cleaner with stainless steel brush tip to clean the inside of all bottles), rinse with hot water, from here they go into 50% alch solution, from here onto a pan with aluminum foil top down.
Place in oven at 350 for 30 minutes.

Rubber stoppers get done this way:
Wash in anti-bacterial soap, rinsed in hot water, sit in alch solution, placed face UP(this means the part of the stopper that goes inside the vial is face up)

Build brew, take vials out of oven, let cool to the touch while you finish brew.
Move vials from pan to counter, vilter into vial. stopper as soon as the vial is at the apropriate level.
Cap and your done.

There is no need to bake a second time, as long as your workspace is clean (i like to use anti-bacterial wipes on everything all the time) you should be fine.
I have made and ran 50 weeks of product this way with not a single issue ever.
2% ba, 18%bb

I also do all my lab ware the very same way.
Media bottles can be done this way, but its much more difficult to clean the inside, IMO best to use single use bottles unless your equiped to clean the inside of hte bent neck ones.

I have never seen a residue from the alch that I use, Pickup at drug store, its standard rubbing alch that you can get at any drugstore, pharmacy, costco, food store etc.

THIS IS AN INCORECT STATEMENT.
8. Add BA to your oil, this keeps the inside of the vial sterile yet again. 

BA only prevents the bacteria from growing INSIDE the vial, if its already in there your too late. Once this bacteria gets into the body it now has a nice warm moist enviroment to grow and cause potential issues. BA is an inhibitor not a killer.

Keep the brewing questions posting!


----------



## probuilder (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for all of you !!  

Darkrid3r, just one question about your brewing : you wrote after the vials have been sterilized and finished the brew, filter, fill it and cap it.

Shouldn't the vials be capped right after sterilizing ? I mean it can be contaminated by the air or the environment.

Of course this way you do is much more casual, filling the vials like this. Above all at bigger amounts, like from a 500 or 1.000 ml media bottles


----------

